#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Onze dochter is geboren

## vasco

Beste mede forummers,

Even een heel ander bericht van een geluidstechnicus;

Onze dochter Kythana Nathalie is geboren op 2 november 2009 om 9:38 uur.
Ze weegt 3045 gram is 51 cm lang.

Moeder en kind maken het goed (en papa ook  :Stick Out Tongue: )



Nu maar hopen dat ze net zo van muziek en theater gaat houden als haar ouders. Wie weet een zangeres/muzikante in de dop of een vrouwelijke technicus in de toekomst.

Een ritme had ik toch al niet dus dat zal ze niet in de war gaan gooien  :Big Grin:

----------


## axs

Proficiat!
Je ritme zal ze dan misschien wel niet verstoren, lawaai maken echter...

----------


## moderator

Van harte gefeliciteerd!

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Mijn felicitaties met dit mooie kind! 

Vergeet de prik, nu heb krijg je luiers!

----------


## Lighting

Hartelijk gefeliciteerd

met een gezonde mooie dochter .....zo zien we de volgende generatie geboren worden........

Nils

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Van harte gefeliciteerd! Tja, het levenslicht is ook licht...
Een rondje beschuit met muisjes voor het forum?  :Big Grin: 

Rob.

----------


## 4AC

Hartelijk gefeliciteerd!
Mooie naam trouwens.

Wie weet mag ze later met dezelfde mooie knoppies spelen als haar vader.  :Big Grin:  (...)

----------


## dj b e a t

Proficiat!

Mooie naam trouwens  :Big Grin: 

Grtz

----------


## sis

Zooooo, dat heb je goed gedaan... 
Zeer mooi dochtertje.
Gefeliciteerd en geniet ervan , vooral s'nachts  :Big Grin: 
Mogen we ook de achtenaam weten ?
sis

----------


## jurjen_barel

Hey Vasco!

Gefeliciteerd met de kleine. Hopelijk gaat dat een hoop mooie momenten opleveren.

Geniet ervan!

----------


## Mach Facilities

Hey Vasco,

Aangezien je dochter het levensLICHT gezien heeft, en waarschijnlijk ook al best HERRIE kan maken, lijkt het me dat je een prachtig muzikaal kindje hebt gekregen, van harte gefeliciteerd, uiteraard ook aan de moeder en eventuele andere kids gericht.

Heel veel plezier toegewenst met dit kunststukkie, het is en blijft toch het mooiste in je leven.

Groet,

Chris

----------


## joeri369

hartelijk gefeliciteerd. en inderdaad nog veel plezier(nachten niet mee gerekend :Stick Out Tongue: )

gr. 
joeri

----------


## T_Sound

Van Harte van mijn kant, naar Vader, Moeder en de rest van de fam, nou zijn jullie ouders opa en oma geworden (misschien voor de eerste keer) en die zijn vaak nog trotser als de ouders zelf. Haha veel geluk met de klein.

Gr,

T-Sound

----------


## DMiXed

hartelijk gefeliciteerd met jullie mooie dochter!
hopelijk wordt het weer een echt muzikale meid,
maar dat zal wel goed komen als ik dat zo lees :Wink:  :Smile: 

en aan de datum zal t niet liggen, das best een goede datum
om geboren te worden, trust me :Big Grin:

----------


## stainz

gefeliciteerd met de geboorte van je dochter!

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Proficiat met de geboorte van je dochter! Weer een nieuwe generatie geluidstechnicussen erbij.  :Big Grin:

----------


## DMiXed

> _geluidstechnicussen_



hopelijk is ze wel wat beter in spelling dan de gemiddelde geluidstechnicie :Big Grin:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Gefeliciteerd!

Nu maar hopen dat ze de wijsheid van moeder heeft mee gekregen...;-)

----------


## bones2001

Van harte proficiat !!

----------


## goldsound

Gefeliciteerd met de geboorte van je dochter!

Na bovenstaande berichten allemaal gelezen te hebben moeten het bij mij zeker geluidstechnici zijn, ik heb namelijk stereo  :Big Grin:  (onderhand 9 maanden)

----------


## Mark Vriens

Gefeliciteerd!!! :Smile:

----------


## vasco

Iedereen bedankt voor de felicitaties.




> Mogen we ook de achternaam weten?



Natuurlijk, haar familienaam is Romijn.




> Nu maar hopen dat ze de wijsheid van moeder heeft mee gekregen...;-)



Ze heeft veel meer van haar moeder  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## djspeakertje

> Iedereen bedankt voor de felicitaties.



 
Gefeliciteerd! :Big Grin:

----------


## vasco

Om dit topic letterlijk nieuw leven in te blazen...

Hier is onze dochter na 2,5 jaar met haar kersverse broertje Tyler Jason.
Geboren op 10 maart 2012 om 16:33 uur, weegt 3430 gram en is 50 cm lang.


Trotse grote zus

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Gefeliciteerd!

----------


## Superfly

Vasco,

Van Harte Gefeliciteerd, met de kleine!



Marcel.

----------


## moderator

Proficiat! Hopelijk kan je genieten van de roze wolk...en de poepluiers  :Embarrassment:

----------


## frederic

Gefeliciteerd Vasco!

Gelukkig gelijkt het meer op de moeder hé  :Embarrassment: 
Grapje (zeg ik aan alle nieuwe vaders)

----------


## stamgast

Van harte!
(en ik ben blij dat m'n dochter (3mnd) steeds meer op moeder gaat lijken...)

----------


## vasco

Dank!

Inderdaad, gelukkig lijken mijn kinderen op hun moeder.
Alles gaat goed en de kleine is al bijna op zijn geboortegewicht.
Ook de nacht slaapt hij al lekker door dus we boffen.

----------


## R. den Ridder

gefeliciteerd!

----------


## AJB

Van harte, heel veel geluk gewenst met z'n 4-tjes!

----------


## axs

Proficiat! Hier is het de laatste week aftellen tot de geboorte van ons eerste kindje! Spannend  :Wink:

----------


## vasco

Spannend axs, alvast heel veel succes met de bevalling voor vrouw en jou!

----------


## axs

En onze dochter is geboren op zondag 25 maart.

een korte beschrijving:
- 2 ogen
- 10 tenen
- 10 vingers
- 1 neus
- 2 handen
- 2 oren
- veel meer haar dan de papa!

----------


## moderator

kewl twee haren :Embarrassment: 
Van harte proficiat paps!

----------


## vasco

Van harte met de kleine meid.
Luiers zijn geen probleem, die komen pas als ze tiener is en met vriendjes naar huis komt die op papa lijken  :Wink:

----------


## Hitvision

Gefeliciteerd  :Smile:

----------


## stamgast

Van harte!

----------


## RonaldH

Van harte gefeliciteerd, en de nachtrust komt wel weer terug als ze wat ouder is :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## frederic

> En onze dochter Lienne is geboren op zondag 25 maart, 22u24! 
> 
> een korte beschrijving:
> - 2 ogen
> - 10 tenen
> - 10 vingers
> - 1 neus
> - 2 handen
> - 2 oren
> - *veel meer haar dan de papa*!



Laten we zeggen, dat het allemaal nog beter werkt? Zeker de oren!

----------

